# Dealer put dexron 3?



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Shawn855 said:


> I got a transmission fluid flush earlier at the dealer and they put dexron 3. I have a 2016 Cruze limited. Isn't it supposed to be dexron 6? I know dexron 6 is backwards compatible with dexron 3 but I heard you're not supposed to use dexron 3 in cars that are meant to use dexron 6.


I would go back, show them the owner's manual where it says DexronVI, and ask them to do it again. Then never go back to that dealer again.

Any shop, especially with today's cars, should have a culture - a trained mentality - that the first step on any procedure is to RTFM! - open the book - pull it up on the computer - and identify the correct tranny fluid, the correct oil and filter, the torque specs, the TTY bolts, etc. Print it out, and tape it unde the hood or on the tool box, then check off the items as the work is done.

I'm sure this perspective flirts with being pedantic, but, with all the high tech resources available in today's shop, there's absolutely no excuse for using the wrong fluid !
</rant>

Doug

.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

plano-doug said:


> I would go back, show them the owner's manual where it says DexronVI, and ask them to do it again. Then never go back to that dealer again.
> 
> Any shop, especially with today's cars, should have a culture - a trained mentality - that the first step on any procedure is to RTFM! - open the book - pull it up on the computer - and identify the correct tranny fluid, the correct oil and filter, the torque specs, the TTY bolts, etc. Print it out, and tape it unde the hood or on the tool box, then check off the items as the work is done.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you Doug. I called the dealer and spoke to the service manager, who's known to talk his way out of things. He said it's fine and compatible and i told him that's not the point. If my manual calls for dexron 6 then i expect dexron 6 to be put in. Had i known they would downgrade, i wouldn't have paid the $190 for the fluid flush. Says he needs to look into it to see why dex 3 was used. Says it's probably because of the additives they put in my transmission and that dex 3 would be compatible with those additives?? WTF.....Says he needs half a day to look into it. I swear i'm getting jerked around. I feel like driving there and demanding a refund for not getting what i paid for. What can/should i do about this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Shawn855 said:


> I totally agree with you Doug. I called the dealer and spoke to the service manager, who's known to talk his way out of things. He said it's fine and compatible and i told him that's not the point. If my manual calls for dexron 6 then i expect dexron 6 to be put in. Had i known they would downgrade, i wouldn't have paid the $190 for the fluid flush. Says he needs to look into it to see why dex 3 was used. Says it's probably because of the additives they put in my transmission and that dex 3 would be compatible with those additives?? WTF.....Says he needs half a day to look into it. I swear i'm getting jerked around. I feel like driving there and demanding a refund for not getting what i paid for. What can/should i do about this?


Give him one day and then call the owner of the dealership and let him know that you're going to report them to the local police for fraud if this doesn't get fixed or you get your money back. If they fix it, excellent. If they refund your money, that's good as well because you'll be using it at a different dealership to get the job done right.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Dealer called back. They said their system labeled it as dexron 3 but it's 100% dexron 6. At this point my hands are tied and i can't argue that.....How would i even test which dexron is in there. Regardless I called GM Canada and explained the situation. I'm still on the phone with them now arguing that I don't know if the dealer is telling the truth or if it's a cover up and i would like a refund for not getting what i asked for. I'm now back on hold lol


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Okay update: GM Canada is going to investigate the dealer and make sure it was a system error since they can see the updates in the system. If it was a system mistake, then chances are the correct fluid is in my car. If they see it wasn't a system error, then they will proceed to the next step and have me go to another dealer and have the flush performed there (for free i'm guessing). They will get back to me next week.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Update: Sheesh, it's like everyone lies nowadays. GM Canada called and said the car should be fine. I asked if they saw if it was indeed an error in the system and she told me they can't see that information. (Even though the other customer care agent said they can). She said the dealership wouldn't lie to me (lmao!) and thats that. So I have to go off the word of the service manager who tried telling me dexron 3 is just fine. Great. This is why I try and do all the work myself on my cars and try to avoid dealerships. All they do is lie and GM Canada follows the trend apparently.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Shawn855 said:


> I totally agree with you Doug. I called the dealer and spoke to the service manager, who's known to talk his way out of things. He said it's fine and compatible and i told him that's not the point. If my manual calls for dexron 6 then i expect dexron 6 to be put in. Had i known they would downgrade, i wouldn't have paid the $190 for the fluid flush. Says he needs to look into it to see why dex 3 was used. Says it's probably because of the additives they put in my transmission and that dex 3 would be compatible with those additives?? WTF.....Says he needs half a day to look into it. I swear i'm getting jerked around. I feel like driving there and demanding a refund for not getting what i paid for. What can/should i do about this?


Issue a charge back with the card. You paid for factory spec fluid, you should get it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

We don't have the power to charge back anymore. Business gets the win these says. 

I haven't had any luck lately. With my credit union or the bank cards.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Report the dealership (and GM Canada) to your province's equivalent to a US State's Attorney General for fraud on the fluid change.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> We don't have the power to charge back anymore. Business gets the win these says.
> 
> I haven't had any luck lately. With my credit union or the bank cards.


Doesn’t cost you a thing to try. It’s a fraud clam since you have a receipt for A fluid flush and got B fluid flush. Not what you paid for.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> Doesn’t cost you a thing to try. It’s a fraud clam since you have a receipt for A fluid flush and got B fluid flush. Not what you paid for.


JS.

Charge backs haven't been happening for me lately. It's like the tables have turned to favor businesses now.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> JS.
> 
> Charge backs haven't been happening for me lately. It's like the tables have turned to favor businesses now.


With visa we have had bad luck. With American Express and MasterCard we have had good luck. May just be out experience.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> With visa we have had bad luck. With American Express and MasterCard we have had good luck. May just be out experience.


Been a long time since I had a MC. Never had AE.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Been a long time since I had a MC. Never had AE.


MC I see same as visa just ford vs Chevy sort of thing. AE has some good perks but CS is India based so not a fan. Discover is my favorite and each dime I’ve called at 2am I get a sleepy ish guy or gal in Iowa.


----------

